# My rescue cats



## Kimibobs1

These are my rescue, found feral cats. They nearly all get along.


----------



## Guest

Oh they're all so beautiful! I especially love the first picture in the snow. Five cats! Must be lovely


----------



## R. Doug

Absolutely charming cats.


----------



## Tia K

the first cat looks clingy LOL  but they are all cute


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

What gorgeous, happy-looking cats!

Your first rescue looks so much like our most recent adoption, Seymour. He was the sole survivor of a feral cat litter ransacked by distemper.  We bottle fed him through kittenhood, raising him alongside our corgi mix and German shepherd. Not surprisingly, he now thinks he's a dog. It works for him.


----------



## R. Doug

Cute.

We raised two kittens with a dog, and they all became lifelong buddies.


----------



## Kimibobs1

The dog and cat are so very cute. They look as though they really love each other.  The cat in the snow is called Rasky, and indeed he can be a bit clingy, but he's a good boy.


----------



## spotsmom

Thank you all for adopting Rescue cats. You made my day!!

I adopted one a couple of weeks ago, and he'd been at the rescue for 3 months. Still won't get in my lap, and maybe he won't ever. AND, he doesn't purr!!!

He's still a bit wild-eyed:


----------



## Poovey

spotsmom said:


> Thank you all for adopting Rescue cats. You made my day!!
> 
> I adopted one a couple of weeks ago, and he'd been at the rescue for 3 months. Still won't get in my lap, and maybe he won't ever. AND, he doesn't purr!!!
> 
> He's still a bit wild-eyed:


Oh, he's gorgeous!

Here's to him calming down, realizing that you're the best servant ever, and making you give him ALL THE BELLY RUBS.


----------



## MrPLD

Thank you for rescuing those cats - how's the poor one with the damaged eye (?)

Our two are also rescue cats, purely by chance they both ended up being black & white.


----------



## spotsmom

Poovey said:


> realizing that you're the best servant ever, and making you give him ALL THE BELLY RUBS.


Nope. Loves my husband. First cat in 35 years that liked someone better than me.


----------



## Poovey

spotsmom said:


> Nope. Loves my husband. First cat in 35 years that liked someone better than me.


Aww. 

I wish I knew how kitties went about selecting "their" servants. My cat just sort of latched on to me...out of seven people. Been following me around for a little more than eight years now.


----------



## heidi_g

Love to see these pics of all these rescues! I currently have a two-year-old rescue, and an older one (5 1/2) we got at pet store, when he was a kitten. Kimibobs1, how do you get all 5 to get along Did you get them close in time? Or over a long period? My oldest is not friendly, while my rescue is. It's like the younger cat is always trying to make friends and the older one is snooty and rebuffs him


----------



## Hitch

This was Mr. Clancy, our rescue, from 2009. He lived with us for two years, but then passed away from stomach cancer. We now have two other MC's that reside with us, but they're not rescues, so I'll have to put their piccies up somewhere else. ;-)










He was a great cat, and we miss him. (And, yes, he's sitting on a Sharps rifle, LOL).

Hitch


----------



## R. Doug

Beautiful cat.  Great rifle.


----------

